# Margarator



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey to everyone I know that has purchased a "Margarator". Bought one from Wally World.. on sale... Tried it for the first time tonight and I'm VERY dissaponted. Mine doesn't seem to crush the ice, just agitates the ice and melts it, watering down the drink.









Am I doing something wrong? PLEASE help........ I want a FROZEN Margarita!!!!!

Thanks bunches
Julie (mrs. T)


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Take the Margarater back and buy a cheap plastic blender, that's what we use to make our frozen margarita delights with. Cheap and easy!!


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Take the Margarater back and buy a cheap plastic blender, that's what we use to make our frozen margarita delights with. Cheap and easy!!


Well I like cheap and easy.....









Thank you


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I agree... Go with Alton Brown's suggestion and don't buy anything that only has one function. Get you a good blender that has an ice crushing feature (most do).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tonka said:


> Take the Margarater back and buy a cheap plastic blender, that's what we use to make our frozen margarita delights with. Cheap and easy!!


Well I like cheap and easy.....








[/quote]

Hehehehe...


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

A friend on mine has one from Wally World too and her's does not crush the ice well either. However, my parents have one from Costco, it was $200 I think and it works great! I would go with the Blender too, $200 is a lot of money to me. Good Luck.

Melissa


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Bought the Coleman rechargeable blender on a whim, and it works great. Much better than my more expensive one at home. Pretty cheap, and battery powered.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tips

Actually, after drinking a pitcher of Margaritas I didn't really care if the ice was crushed or not.....









Funny how that works. LOL

What I did like about the Margarator is the little dispensing spout thing. However, my sis said she found a blender with the dispenser on Overstock.com and loves it. Guess I'll try that.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Actually, after drinking a pitcher of Margaritas I didn't really care if the ice was crushed or not.....

Now just skip the Margarita mix and drink straight shots of Tequila and after 8 or 10 shots you won't care about anything at all!!!


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

We have the Margarator and the 1st few times the same thing read the directions a little more and they said it takes like 8 minutes for it turn over and mix it all. Just my.02$ Its so big that we only uses for alot of people. It also make great sangria wine slushies 50 / 50 sangria and hawaiian punch.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

CTDOutback06 said:


> "Actually, after drinking a pitcher of Margaritas I didn't really care if the ice was crushed or not..... "
> 
> Now just skip the Margarita mix and drink straight shots of Tequila and after 8 or 10 shots you won't care about anything at all!!!


One Tequila, two Tequila, three Tequila, FLOOR....


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is a Key West Margarator!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi Julie ,
what are you doing drinking without me.
thats what you get.









just add lots more kool-aide and who cares.
you only have 25 more days until the summer rally.
guess you will have to wait.

see you soon,lamar


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Lemur









Well...... you caught me! LOL I HAD to check it out to see if it worked like it is suppose to!

I won't let it happen again.









See ya soon
Julie


----------

